# Shrimp - Suggestions?



## illini40 (Aug 26, 2018)

I would really like to try doing some shrimp sometime.

How do you usually do shrimp?

What do you look for when buying shrimp?

Smoke, grill, Grill Grate flat side?

I just have access to shrimp for grocery stores around me...likely nothing fancy.


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 26, 2018)

I take a pound of large shrimp(16-20 per pound) peel and devein, put them in a glass bowl with 1/4 cup EVVO and 1/4 cup fresh lemon juice.   2 pressed garlic toes 2 tbls parsley, sprinkle of red pepper flakes(optional).  Stir and let them sit in the fridge while you get your grill going. (about 30 minutes).  Put a grill pan/grate on direct heat over the fully lit charcoal in my kettle.  Put the shrimp on and grill for 3-4 minutes then turn them over.  Grill for 3-4 minutes more and they are done!  I don't put any salt in the marinade or on the shrimp, it sucks the moisture out the shrimp and can make them tough.  I've never found that they needed salt after grilling.

Mike


----------



## daveomak (Aug 26, 2018)

For smoke, I had grilled mesquite shrimp once at a restaurant... It was knock your socks off good...  Ever since, I add a little mesquite wood to my BBQ...


----------



## tallbm (Aug 26, 2018)

I don't cook a ton of shrimp but when I do I put them on skewers and grill them.
I season them by hitting with melted butter and then garlic, onion, pepper, and maybe a sprinkle of salt if the butter isn't very salty.   Grill on both sides, pull and eat. 
The other seasoning approach is even simpler, hit with melted butter and then add cajun creole seasoning (lots of cajun influence and cooking in TX form the gulf and being next to Lousiana).

Shrimp cook very fast so don't over cook or they may get rubbery.
I do a very hot grill to get sear on them and I don't leave them on very long.  Like maybe a minute on each side for that sear.

I'm fortunate that if I want I can go get lots of gulf shrimp again since I am in TX the availability and freshness is pretty good.
For regular grocery store shrimp I look for big shrimp 16-20 count or next size bigger.  I look for de-veined easy peel shrimp.  They are usually frozen in 2 pound bags around here.
I defrost in the fridge (set in a bowl in case the bag leaks) by putting them in the fridge the day before cooking.
Removing the shell is simple at this point and can be done pretty fast.

I serve with some Lemon wedges for squeezing.  If I Mexican season them (add a pinch of ground cumin and chili powder to the SPOG) I searve with Lime wedges for squeezing or I searve with Mexican Lime Butter for dipping.

I hope all this info helps with your ideas :)


----------



## wrobs (Aug 26, 2018)

I grill them on skewers...peeled and deveined and usually 6-7 per skewer depending on size of shrimp.
Skewer shrimp on wood skewers, pat dry. Melt butter and mix in your choice of seasoning, (I like Cajun) Get coals hot, spray grate with cooking spray to help keep them from sticking, place skewers on grate for 1-1/2 minutes and then flip and cook for another 1-1/2 minutes... I never go past 4 minutes total and that usually applies to jumbo size. Remove skewers and place on cookie sheet and brush on seasoned butter, flip and repeat. Enjoy!


----------



## motolife313 (Aug 29, 2018)

I like them grilled. I smoked sone same day this week and I liked the grilled better. I’m not going to smoke them again.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 30, 2018)

My favorite is wrapping them in bacon. Give them a sprinkle of lemon pepper and grill them.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 30, 2018)

Steve H said:


> My favorite is wrapping them in bacon. Give them a sprinkle of lemon pepper and grill them.



At a really good Tex-Mex restaurant near me they butterfly big shrimp, put a slice of deveined jalapeno and a slice of cheese between the butterflied meat, then wrap with bacon and grill!!! WOW!!!!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 30, 2018)

tallbm said:


> At a really good Tex-Mex restaurant near me they butterfly big shrimp, put a slice of deveined jalapeno and a slice of cheese between the butterflied meat, then wrap with bacon and grill!!! WOW!!!!



That sounds good! And this is a must try. Thanks for the idea. Do you know what cheese is used?


----------



## illini40 (Aug 30, 2018)

Thanks for all of the replies. It seems like the majority prefer to grill.

Am I following that they only take a few minutes per side over direct higher heat (450-500*)?

What if you wrap in bacon?


----------



## daveomak (Aug 30, 2018)

If you wrap in bacon, I would partially pre cook the bacon in the oven at 325 until it is about 1/2 to 3/4 cooked, then wrap..  The bacon will be easier to wrap and secure with a toothpick...


----------



## Steve H (Aug 31, 2018)

If the shrimp are jumbo or larger. Then I just wrap with bacon and grill. When the bacon is done, so are the shrimp. Smaller shrimp. Then I also do what Daveomak suggests.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 31, 2018)

We don't do shrimp all that often, but when I do I usually buy the Jumbo's, and make either a crab or lobster tail stuffing with crushed Ritz crackers and butter. Devein and butterfly the shrimp. Then separate the shell from the shrimp without removing it. Mince up(small) either the lobster tail or crab meat and mix it in with your Ritz cracker stuffing. Place a dollop of the stuffing mixture on the flattened out portion of the shrimp and cook until finished. Place the shrimp on a sheet of aluminum foil(shell side down) on your grill - indirect heat and cook until done. While cooking brush on additional melted butter if you want. There you have it Grill stuffed Jumbo Shrimp.

Chris


----------



## tallbm (Aug 31, 2018)

Steve H said:


> That sounds good! And this is a must try. Thanks for the idea. Do you know what cheese is used?



I believe they use Monteray Jack.  They basically only use 2 cheese.  Cheddar and Monteray jack.  Their dairy is always OUT OF THIS WORLD!!! From the 2 main cheeses to the sour cream.
They also do some Queso Fresco cheese (crumbly white Mexican cheese) but that only comes on a few dishes.s.
I also am not sure how they do the queso dip for their chips and queso but it is pretty good too.

I hope that helps :)


----------



## Steve H (Aug 31, 2018)

tallbm said:


> I believe they use Monteray Jack.  They basically only use 2 cheese.  Cheddar and Monteray jack.  Their dairy is always OUT OF THIS WORLD!!! From the 2 main cheeses to the sour cream.
> They also do some Queso Fresco cheese (crumbly white Mexican cheese) but that only comes on a few dishes.s.
> I also am not sure how they do the queso dip for their chips and queso but it is pretty good too.
> 
> I hope that helps :)



Yes it did, thanks!


----------



## radioguy (Aug 31, 2018)

You have to try green lightning shrimp.  Basically a pesto made from EVO, jalapeno, garlic, cilantro.  Put shrimp on skewers, marinate in the pesto and grill. 
Its Steve Rachlins recipe.

Enjoy

https://barbecuebible.com/recipe/green-lightning-shrimp-tacos/


----------



## illini40 (Nov 25, 2018)

I grilled some shrimp last night. They turned out pretty good. I would have liked a little more flavor.

I purchased some frozen, raw, peeled shrimp at Kroger. No fresh options around me.

About 30 minutes before hitting the grill, I put them in a bag with some olive oil and Suckle Busters Lemon Pepper Garlic seasoning. Had the Weber grill heated up on high, with the Grill Grates. Skewered the shrimp and then hit the grill. About 5 minutes total and they were done. While on the grill, I did drizzle a little melted butter with a little bit of the seasoning.


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 25, 2018)

Just now seeing this...
Here ya go:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/cinco-de-bayou.275179/


----------



## pi guy (Dec 16, 2018)

I smoked shrimp and it turned out amazing.  I was really surprised how flavorful it was.  I put a pound or so in a shallow pan and put in lemon juice, garlic and butter.  Smoked until they were pink and flipped them once or twice during.  Really really good!!


----------



## illini40 (Dec 16, 2018)

pi guy said:


> I smoked shrimp and it turned out amazing.  I was really surprised how flavorful it was.  I put a pound or so in a shallow pan and put in lemon juice, garlic and butter.  Smoked until they were pink and flipped them once or twice during.  Really really good!!



Interesting. Thanks for sharing. How long weee they on for and what temp?


----------



## pi guy (Dec 16, 2018)

illini40 said:


> Interesting. Thanks for sharing. How long weee they on for and what temp?


Honestly, don't remember the temp, maybe 220ish?  It was quick, maybe 30 minutes.  I remember thinking I should do it lower and get more smoke, but I was weirded out about how long to let shellfish "slowly" cook.  Maybe 45 minutes.


----------

